# Can i add PCI-E x16 slot to this mobo?



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got an Intel D915GLVG motherboard which doesnt have a pcie x16 slot nor an AGP slot. With it i have a p4 prescott which runs very hot so today i added a front chassis fan and cleant the inside when i noticed this on the motherboard:
*img361.imageshack.us/img361/1311/mobooverviewiy5.th.jpg*img361.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif   *img361.imageshack.us/img361/9707/pciex16printwo7.th.jpg*img361.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
(its above the pci slot) _________(closeup)

Some of those contact points are connected by the tracks on the PCB. Does it mean i can add a PCI-E x16 slot to it? The manual doesnt say anything of this.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

No. AFAIK you cant.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Would be *crazy* to find a slot, solder it there and then pray it works. Overall expenditure and time factor might go much above the price of a new PCI-E enabled motherboard.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 23, 2008)

why would overall expenditure go high? Can we get just a pcie slot?
I'm thinking i'll get a damaged mobo from juna bazaar and rip its pcie slot. soldering isnt a big thing for me.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> why would overall expenditure go high? Can we get just a pcie slot?
> I'm thinking i'll get a damaged mobo from juna bazaar and rip its pcie slot. soldering isnt a big thing for me.


You are better off buying a new mobo with a PCI Express slot than going through all that effort. (Chances of your soldering to work are alos slim.)
Mobos are pretty reasonably priced these days. Go for a new one.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 23, 2008)

ya i would go for a new one only if were thinking of actually upgrading it.
But i'm not thinking of upgrading. i was just thinking i'll be able to add a pcie slot for around 100 bucks and find a cheap 2nd hand gfx card for 1.5k


----------

